# Just purchased CZ 75b



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

New to the forum. Have read many threads with excellent information.

Have this week purchased a 75b. First CZ for me but many prior posters mentioned it's fine attributes.

Noticed the trigger has some "free play". I take this to be normal. Is the trigger adjustable to take the play out?

Thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the site! Nice pistol you got there, but some pictures would be better! :smt033


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a CZ 75B Omega last year. I installed a 13-pound hammer spring to lighten the trigger in its DA mode and smooth it out in SA. Great pistol and a great shooter.

Not sure what you mean by free play but if you are referring to the amount of travel before let off, that is normal. Just fire it from reset when in SA mode.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats on the pistol. You can't go wrong with a CZ IMO.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome! The CZ75B is one fine pistol indeed! Can you talk a little more about the free play? Mine, when I had it, had no free play that I recall, but the DA pull was quite long. Is this what you're describing as free play?


----------



## Gman56 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase! CZs have what is called a two stage trigger.the first stage is take up that is travel you were talking about. the second stage is let off that is to let you know next movement the firearm will discharge a round. have fun and enjoy your cz you will be amazed at its accuracy!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gman56 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase! *CZs have what is called a two stage trigger.*the first stage is take up that is travel you were talking about. the second stage is let off that is to let you know next movement the firearm will discharge a round. have fun and enjoy your cz you will be amazed at its accuracy!


This is true for double action mode but not for single action. When shooting in single action mode, you can fire the gun from reset.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

They are great pistols!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you want to "work" on your trigger, look here.

CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!

A standard SP-01 is almost identical in action to a 75B.


----------



## Ace90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks, Smitty!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi

great picture by the way--
hope you love that CZ-- they ar e great shooters.. amazingly accurate-- you may beome addicted to the CZ line--be careful

I am no expert but I think only certain models such as the cz 85 combat have adjustment screws for their trigger( from t he factory)

If you want to change out the trigger an d have skills--see cz custom in mesa az( you can order an adjustable trigger.) --or if you want--they can do the trigger work as well-- 

happy shooting


----------

